# Tohatsu MFS40A lower unit gear oil question...



## TDC1626 (Jan 22, 2019)

Found some on west marine, but still curious what others are using. Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

https://onlineoutboards.com/products/tohatsu-outboards-premium-80w-90-gear-lube


----------



## TDC1626 (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks Smackdaddy - that gets me a part number to check locally. The $15 shipping for a $10 quart of oil from onlineoutboards is a tad steep for me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDC1626 said:


> Thanks Smackdaddy - that gets me a part number to check locally. The $15 shipping for a $10 quart of oil from onlineoutboards is a tad steep for me.


I just looked it up for the label image. There are cheaper places.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDC1626 said:


> Thanks Smackdaddy - that gets me a part number to check locally. The $15 shipping for a $10 quart of oil from onlineoutboards is a tad steep for me.


I just looked it up for the label image. There are cheaper places.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

TDC1626 said:


> Can someone point me to a product that is API GL5 and 80W-90?


Exceeds All GL Classifications, API GL-4, *API GL-5*, API MT-1, SAE J2360 MIL-PRF-2105E, MACK GO-J, PG-2 Limited Slip


----------

